# Reedy Motor Winds & Turns



## rogers (Feb 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how to identify what motor turn & wind a Reedy Sonic/Tri sonic motor is? I have various motors, but dont know teh winds/turns? They all have letters on them like X or L or C etc etc?
Is there a list of what these mean?
Any help would eb much appreciated?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I was searching for the same information. Anyone out there know what turns/winds the letters stand for?

Also, did the letters mean the same thing for the Sonic, Tri-sonic, Sonic 2, etc. and any other Reedy motors for that matter?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can identify the winds by counting the wires. If you have, or know someone with, an LCR meter, you can use that to find the number of turns. If you need the approximate meter readings for various number of turns, I can post those.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

I have some of the Mr Series, I marked the cans or wrote the information down. I can see if I can locate the catalog from Associated that listed the Mr Series motors.


----------

